# 2" Uponor



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Started running Uponor a few months back in place of CPVC, thought it was time for a change,probably should have done this a few years back.. Here is some 2" we are running in a new brewery. Really like the 9ft trays they have for support..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've never seen 2". I'm not a big fan of that stuff but it's here to stay until they find that pex tubing leads to cancer or some thing like that. Looks good in the pics.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've ran some 2" Uponor. Good stuff IMO.

Yours is a lot prettier than mine was. I used it from a roll.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I've ran some 2" Uponor. Good stuff IMO.
> 
> Yours is a lot prettier than mine was. I used it from a roll.


A roll of 2"? Wow how stiff was that stuff? I thought they came in sticks after a certain size.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> A roll of 2"? Wow how stiff was that stuff? I thought they came in sticks after a certain size.


its got to be better than a roll of 2 in soft copper.lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> A roll of 2"? Wow how stiff was that stuff? I thought they came in sticks after a certain size.


Stiff as copper except when I let it go it flies back out of the ditch and says hi.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Stiff as copper except when I let it go it flies back out of the ditch and says hi.


Doesn't sound like fun. I didn't know there was such a thing as 2" soft copper!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Doesn't sound like fun. I didn't know there was such a thing as 2" soft copper!!


 yep the dumbest thing they ever produced. We had a water service for state conservation dept. that required a soft copper water service. Dam near the same amount of silver soldered joints but twice the work.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Stiff as copper except when I let it go it flies back out of the ditch and says hi.


been there and done that.lol leaned over to pick up my tape my foot slipped off the pipe,next thing I know I have a stamp looking like a half circle bleeding from between my eyes.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Guess your lucky it was not csst that would have ripped your eye out and flung it 20 feet or so you would have been like the kid from A Christmas story looking for your eye. :: eek


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm undecided. The clear straight lengths are kinda cool though. Why not fittings and clear rings ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> I'm undecided. The clear straight lengths are kinda cool though. Why not fittings and clear rings ?


The fittings for 2" Uponor are like buying 2" brass. So for the service the snakey pipe was okay. I ran some glycol lines also. Flow ratings for the location was at a tipping point so additional fittings would have been a real problem.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah ! I'm not clear I'm seeing. Having checked the website, it's the metal trough supporting the white tubing to get copper tube spacing on hangers. 
I am with the program !
I have decided. 
I hate it . Looks like hell, especially exposed.
I'm sure it's a good product for distribution though.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> The fittings for 2" Uponor are like buying 2" brass. So for the service the snakey pipe was okay. I ran some glycol lines also. Flow ratings for the location was at a tipping point so additional fittings would have been a real problem.


 I'd use it for an underground service.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> Ah ! I'm not clear I'm seeing. Having checked the website, it's the metal trough supporting the white tubing to get copper tube spacing on hangers.
> I am with the program !
> I have decided.
> I hate it . Looks like hell, especially exposed.
> I'm sure it's a good product for distribution though.


It will be covered with armaflex tomorrow and the hangers and rod painted black. The ceiling was to be dropped but they have decided not to, but that may change once they see how much piping the electrician has going on..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are the tools expensive for 2"?..... Must be pricey.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd like to see a pic of the finished product.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> I'd like to see a pic of the finished product.


me two!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never seen those troughs for support before..
they are a good idea.....and probably necesssary with the stuff...

running a hot line in Aquapex can be difficult, the stuff expands and bows like hell, 
we ran maybe 75 feet of the 3/4 pex and it looked great till the hot water went through it and it began to sag like spagetti,,,, 


no matter how many straps it did not matter , it still bowed and flexed on us... you have to factor in some expansion and contraction in the cuts and be sure their is psace for it to move or it is hell 

 COPPER never does this


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are the tools expensive for 2"?..... Must be pricey.


We rented it from the supplier. $65 per day.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are the tools expensive for 2"?..... Must be pricey.


Yes, that tool is out there in price. The local Uponor rep here loans it out at no cost.:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

We had to run a 2" copper service once very heavy and the flaring tool you had to hit with a small sledge hammer


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberpro said:


> We had to run a 2" copper service once very heavy and the flaring tool you had to hit with a small sledge hammer


 anneal it with a torch first it's a lot easier .


----------

